# spurs



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The jingle comes from a pair of clappers that are attached to the rowel of the spur. As you walk, the clappers clang together.









The jingle you may have been getting without the clappers may have come from the rowel hitting against the shaft of the spur. Some dirt may have gotten in there so try cleaning the spur and see if that helps.


----------



## saddleseatsweetie (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i have a pair of spurs that look just like that pic but i cant find them, and the ones im trying to make jingle again used to and they didnt have clappers on the side


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You occasionally need to kneel down and squat on your spurs. The ensuing blood will lube the spurs and get them jingling again. 
I'm joking of course :shock:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

in some cases jingling spurs can make a horse scared, crazy, anxious, and nervous....(jmo) becareful with that...i will admit i do like the sound though:wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

tbenitez said:


> in some cases jingling spurs can make a horse scared, crazy, anxious, and nervous....


True. 

They sound good for the first 10 min or so on a ride then they really get annoying.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> True.
> 
> They sound good for the first 10 min or so on a ride then they really get annoying.


true....i will vet wrap mine even if they make a little noise.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

they'll jingle if you wear them low and they hit the ground when you walk... some people do this on purpose, but mine just do it naturally...


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Wow..*

Well now.. I don't like mine doing that at all! Your horse will get used to that noise and associate it with a repeated expierence, and respond accordingly. Not always is that the response you want!

Most of the ones I have come across that make noise, have been worn down that way. Old rule of thumb I was tought, if it gets louder, time to change it up.

People still look for the noise in em?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> in some cases jingling spurs can make a horse scared, crazy, anxious, and nervous....(jmo) becareful with that...i will admit i do like the sound though:wink:


uh.... If jingling spurs made my horse scared crazy anxious or nervous we would be doing some very serious JINGLE work! LOL... (that comment is not against you.)

I've heard people say they wont' use cell phones when riding because it could potentially scare the horse, I've seen trainers that will not allow NOISE in a barn for the horses sake... I think the more noise and commotion, the better!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think people like the sound because its cool 
"I got spurs that jingle jangle jingle....as I go riding merralee along" 
So I guess you have to be merry to enjoy the sound.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, its not so much the scaring issue as the conditioning aspect, LOL!!

Its the same as working your horse too consistantly on one side, then when you go to do the same on the opposite you dont get the same response you had hoped for when you had been working the original side! 

I heard the same about cell phones.. Never had an issue there, but of course I forget mine all the time and lose it alot too!

When I was working with Ember prior to her first show, I learned quickly at the show that horses pick up on the darnedest things to cue into. Usually I wore my casual work attire when training her.. Then on show day she started pinning her ears at me (which was not only unacceptable, but very unusual). It wasnt until later that day when I removed my hat, that her ears came up.. Duh!! She didnt like the cowboy hat!! I felt like a tard when it finally dawned on me! Funny thing is that she still doesnt care for me wearing it. One sunny day I brought it out and wore it to help with all the shine. She listened to what I asked, but was a little more resistant in her demeanor. I was still able to get her to do what I wanted, but I didnt care for the attitude even though it had no effect, LOL!


----------



## pleasurehorse11 (Dec 1, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> uh.... If jingling spurs made my horse scared crazy anxious or nervous we would be doing some very serious JINGLE work! LOL... (that comment is not against you.)
> 
> I've heard people say they wont' use cell phones when riding because it could potentially scare the horse, I've seen trainers that will not allow NOISE in a barn for the horses sake... I think the more noise and commotion, the better!


 
You are so right!!! they become so calm and carefree when they are introduced to everything!!! my equatations spurs kind if hit the ground b/c they are so big thats some of the reason mine jingle.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i dont have the clappers on my spurs...i took them off cause i think there anoying as hell! but my show spurs are very loud....i dont like it a whole lot.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

jangleing spurs are bad news for most shows...... draws attention to your feet and the judge will notice every time you touch your horse with them cause they will stop making noise..... the quieter the better for shows! BUT..... my home spurs jangle away and i love it


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't stand when my spurs make noise but they will once in awhile when I'm walking (not on the horse)


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Painted Ride said:


> in some cases jingling spurs can make a horse scared, crazy, anxious, and nervous....(jmo) becareful with that...i will admit i do like the sound though:wink:


I must say that I disagree with this. I knokw several people that have spurs that jingle jangle jingle and not once have I seen a horse twitch an ear at the sound.


----------

